# Dusty and Boo



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Not the best weekend, probably because I've barely seen the poor dogs for a couple weeks  But yesterday Dusty got a Q in JWW for 5 points, and today Boo got his first AX leg with a 2nd place behind one of those icky Border Collies :yuck: (haha). Their other runs were good, yesterday in Standard they both just knocked one bar and in JWW Boo just had one refusal, and today Dusty just knocked a bar in Standard and they both went berserk in JWW


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

well done!.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like a good weekend.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Alright Dusty 5 more points way to go....Boo good start sorry you had to follow the tuxedo, I thought all goldens middle names were bezerk lol...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats!! WOOHOO!!

At least you can do agility...Maddie gets the "zoomies" on me...and isn't that good with off-leash work. She knows what to do...but just needs to follow my hand signals and commands. Our mentor believes in a good foundation in obedience...which obviously we don't have.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone 

Oh we definitely went through the zoomie stage. Dusty knocked over a judge once. :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

katieanddusty said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Oh we definitely went through the zoomie stage. Dusty knocked over a judge once. :


Now that had to be funny to see though I can imagine it wasn;t funny to you at the time. LOL


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha I was like 11, of course it wasn't funny at the time :doh:

But Dusty is legendary now, when we were at CPE Nationals 4+ years later, this old guy I was sitting near by the ring says "you have a Golden, right? there are a lot of young girls with Goldens around." I'm like "really? I haven't seen any others around here." "oh, no, there's this little gal down in southern California we saw a while ago, she had this crazy Golden who was running around the ring visiting everyone, and the judge was this little skinny lady, and that dog ran up and jumped on the judge and knocked her over!" I'm like ... that was me and Dusty ... "really? the nice old Golden who's doing so well?" ... yep. the nice old Golden who's doing so well :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How many more points does Dusty need for his MACH?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

41. We're competing again this weekend and the 17th-18th, then I'm hoping to get our MACH at our club's show December 8-9 :crossfing


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats


----------

